# Match linux packages to FreeBSD



## andrewm659 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm trying to install the equivalent packages on freebsdFreeBSD that I would for CentOS/RHEL.  Can someone help me map this out? 

`yum install php-common php-gd php-pear php-pecl-memcache php-mysql php-xml  MySQL-python`


----------



## scottro (Mar 28, 2015)

You can use pkg's search function and probably figure out the equivalents.  (Or install psearch from ports and use it.)

I would try something like `pkg search php |grep gd`.  Hrrm, trying that on FreeBSD-10.1 gives me php5-gd, among others.  The php-common will probably be php5.  and so on.  Doing it with php|grep pear gives a bunch of things--not sure which would be the one that you want, but anyway, using pkg with search should enable you to at least make educated guesses.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 29, 2015)

www.freshports.org is a great resources as well, which as an example, [PORT]lang/php56[/PORT] tags result in a link such as lang/php56.

For a couple on the list, I believe it's fairly straight forward.
`pkg install php56 php56-gd pecl-memcached php56-mysql php56-xml`

I'm not entirely sure what php-pear and MySQL-python translate to.  There are a handful on the Freshports site.  Take a look around.

One last item to point out, FreeBSD's lang/php56 is very trimmed back compared to the default packages in other systems.  Depending on your application, you may need to do a `pkg install php56-extensions` as well to pull in the functionality that's part of lang/php56-extensions.


----------



## andrewm659 (Apr 6, 2015)

Cool!  thanks for the info!


----------

